# remission after small bowel resection



## Adamklem (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi everybody! I'm Adam and I'm 15. I recently stumbled across this forum and have to say, I've learned a lot from reading everyone's comments.


I was diagnosed in June of 2016 after about 2 years of misdiagnosis. I developed 2 strictures, one in my jejunum and one in the ileocolonic region. I had surgery on November 30th and had two feet taken out. Can anyone share their stories of bowel resections? How has your disease/life been since surgery? Also, I am on remicade at the moment. I know the disease Is different for everyone but I would still like to know. Thank you all for indirectly helping me


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, Adam.  Welcome.  I took myself off of a biologic because I felt I couldn't afford it.  That was a big mistake.  In 2010, I was in the hospital three different times.  I had an obstruction.  They planned on a resection on April 13.  They had me on TPN.  My body had a reaction to the TPN.  I went to the emergency room with pancreatitis.  They moved the resection up a week.  It took a few months for my stomach to settle down.  I have noticed that since the resection I have had to take the skin off of everything.


----------



## joshua820 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Adam. I'm 15 as well! I was diagnosed in August of 2016 after thinking I had anxiety issues for 3 years. I had 2 obstructions, a structure, a fistula, and a 3cm x 3cm abscess. I had an emergency resection and had 3 feet of small intestine removed and 1 foot of large intestine removed. I was placed on remicade immediately after and haven't had any severe symptoms since (just diarrhea due to the removal of my ileum). I hope this helps, and I hope you feel better as well!


----------



## mitchiedoo42 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey! Im 22 and had a resection really similar to yours about 3 weeks ago. I am still recovering and will see after a few months how my body with react, everyone is different.


----------



## Justanothercp (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Adam.
I had a resection with also about 2 feet of the small intestine removed 15 years ago. My quality of life has been much better since, however I have a pretty strict diet and I'm still on a lot of medication to control/manage my symptoms. But I'm living a full life, working full-time, exercising etc. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jbrbr (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello Adam. I had a similar procedure a few months ago with removal of strictures in the jejunum and the terminal ileum. I had been living for a long time with chronic pain, malnutrition, and fatigue before requiring surgery. Now that I've recovered, I feel better than I have in years. My weight has returned to within the normal range, I don't feel much abdominal pain at all, and I have a lot more energy. It's great! 

I stopped taking pain medications around 5 or 6 days after surgery, and mild pain continued for around 3-4 weeks. Significant diarrhea persisted for a few weeks before improving significantly (now occasional and not urgent). I currently have no significant restrictions to diet, and can eat healthily with a small amount of nutritional support (Ensure). I have occasional minor pain at the incision sites, and occasional nausea, but am apparently in remission for now. All in all, it has improved my life significantly.

I currently take an immunosuppressant called Azathioprine to try and keep the disease at bay and maintain remission (you may know it as Imuran). I'm not familiar with Remicade, but I have taken a course of Humira in the past, which I'm led to believe is a similar kind of drug. It certainly worked to get rid of inflammation very quickly for me, with no discernible unwanted side effects. Alas, it can't heal scar tissue. I hope you find it works just as well for you.

Hoping that you've had a similarly good recovery and are feeling better. I was scared enough at 23, I've no idea how I'd have dealt with major surgery at 15!


----------



## craiggus (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello - I'm 46 - i had 2 feet removed back in 2007. emergency surgery - destroyed any hopes I had of a underwear modeling career.  anyway I have been symptom free since then although my battle now is with short gut syndrome.  I have a very regimented routine that keeps in well under control. 
 they told me my gut would adapt but it never has - maybe I did something wrong - who knows
 if you find you have short gut issues let me know i'll describe in detail what meds I take and what foods I eat when I take them. works very - lets put it this way it works so well I have no problem traveling internationally for work - im talking 16 hour flights


----------



## rorho19 (May 23, 2017)

craiggus.. I'd be interested if you could post your meds and foods and what you do for travelling. I am facing resection of two strictures in the ileum and they may well take the valve al bit of the colon- so I am petrified of swapping C and pain for Diarrhea.

 thanks


----------



## rorho19 (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone know what length of resection is enough to cause permamanet Diarrhea or is it utterlyt different for diff people?


----------

